# Alaska becomes third state to legalize recreational marijuana as ballot measure takes effect



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Alaska becomes third state to legalize recreational marijuana as ballot measure takes effect*
Published February 24, 2015
Associated Press
Facebook111 Twitter518 Email Print








Feb. 20, 2015: Alaska Cannabis Club CEO Charlo Greene smokes a joint at the medical marijuana dispensary in Anchorage. (AP Photo/Mark Thiessen)

JUNEAU, Alaska - Alaska on Tuesday became the third U.S. state to legalize the recreational use of marijuana, but organizers don't expect any public celebrations since it remains illegal to smoke marijuana in public.

In the state's largest city, Anchorage police officers are ready to start handing out $100 fines to make sure taking a toke remains something to be done behind closed doors.

Placing Alaska in the same category as Washington state and Colorado with legal marijuana was the goal of a coalition including libertarians, rugged individualists and small-government Republicans who prize the privacy rights enshrined in the Alaska state constitution.

When they voted 53-47 percent last November to legalize marijuana use by adults in private places, they left many of the details to lawmakers and regulators to sort out.

That has left confusion on many matters.

The initiative bans smoking in public, but didn't define what that means, and lawmakers left the question to the alcohol regulatory board, which planned to meet early Tuesday to discuss an emergency response.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...arijuana-as-ballot-measure/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Take a look at the details of the Colorado "legalized" pot law. It is basically stricter than the Mass medical pot law.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Edmizer1 said:


> Take a look at the details of the Colorado "legalized" pot law. It is basically stricter than the Mass medical pot law.


Too bad the "homeless" don't care about laws and taxes won't even come close to covering the expense of stoners, never mind the ones with cannabis induced psychosis.
Great way for this admin. to lobotomize it's constituents though. Hopefully they forget to vote in 2016.
*Legal marijuana drawing homeless to Colorado*
"The older ones are coming for medical (marijuana), the younger ones are coming just because it's legal," said Brett Van Sickle, director of Denver's Salvation Army Crossroads Shelter, which has more than doubled its staff to accommodate the increase.

The shelter did an informal survey of the roughly 500 new out-of-towners who stayed there between July and September and found as many as 30 percent had relocated for pot, he said.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/legal-marijuana-drawing-homeless-to-colorado/


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

It's kinda like...
You know why they put oxygen masks on planes? because Oxygen gets you high. In a catastrophic emergency, you're taking giant panicked breaths. Suddenly you become euphoric, docile. You accept your fate. It's all right here. Emergency water landing - 600 miles an hour. Blank faces, calm as Hindu cows.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Great....another state legalizing a mind-altering substance, freaking idiots.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Joel98 said:


> Great....another state legalizing a mind-altering substance, freaking idiots.


Have you seen the hippie arguments that it's a miracle cure for everything?
It's just another lag on taxpayers.
Like we need more lazy people in America...


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

All this does is hinder law enforcement. There is stricter regulation for alcohol then marijuana. Mass fucked the pooch when they just decriminalized marijuana, without establishing regulation and enforcement. A meaningless citation without any punitive measures is not enforcement. At least in RI, (where MJ is also decriminalized) we issue a state citation that requires a mandatory hearing and fine of $150. You can also still toss a car for odor of burnt or unburnt MJ.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wolfman said:


>


Billy later need several angioplasty procedures, then a triple bypass. but the good news he's number 36 on the heart transplant list. and his family made him a ramp to accommodate his bariatric stretcher and wheel chair.


----------

